# Frameless Technique



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Had a request to show how I shoot Frameless. Hopefully this helps some. 






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Awesome video


Thanks man I hope that cleared it up for ya!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

